# Funkbissanzeiger Set defekt???



## HAPE-1909 (30. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes "Problemchen" bzw. eine Frage.

Ich habe mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr ein günstiges  Funk-Bissanzeiger-Set gekauft.
Hat mich bisher auch niemals im Stich gelassen, ich bin vollends zufrieden!

Nun ist mir bei den letzten beiden Angelausflügen aufgefallen, das der Funkempfänger im ca. 20 Minuten Takt ein komisches Geräusch macht.
Habe erst gedacht, das irgendwo in der Nähe eine Ente im Gebüsch sitzt oder irgendwas in der Richtung. 
Das Geräusch kann ich schwer erkären, es ist irgendwie ein "krähen", welches definitiv vom Funkempfänger stammt.

Habe dort auch schonmal die Batterie ausgetauscht - gleiches Spiel.

Die Bissanzeiger selbst funktionieren noch einwandfrei, sowie in Ton als auch in der Übertragung der Signale. 
Der Empfänger gibt die Bisse ganz normal per Piepton weiter, so wie ich es von Anfang an gewohnt bin/war.

Nur kommt dieses Geräusch halt regelmäßig dazu.

An sich würde es mich nicht groß stören, da alles andere ja wie gewohnt funktioniert.
Doch könnte ich es mir beim Nachtangeln, wenn man mal die Augen zu machen will, doch nervig vorstellen, wenn dieser Ton einen aus dem Halbschlaf holt, wenn letztlich nichts ist!



Weiß einer mehr? Oder hat schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


PS: habe das Set im Internet bei ebay geschossen, ist ein NoName - Gerät, welches immer noch dort angeboten wird (weiß nicht, ob ich den Link einer Auktion einstellen darf?)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger Set defekt???*

Da wird warscheinlich irgend etwas an der Elektronik nimmer ganz stimmen,(Schwitztwasser drin ,kontakt exodiert u.s.w muss aber nicht sein.

Am besten den Anbieter kontaktieren und dein problem schildern.

Hättest es beim Händler(Fachgeschäft) gekauft, müsstest es ihm nur auf die Theke legen


----------



## omnimc (30. August 2011)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger Set defekt???*

welches model???????????

möglicherweise ist der akku leer bzw. fast leer.|kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger Set defekt???*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe folgendes "Problemchen" bzw. eine Frage.
> 
> Ich habe mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr ein günstiges  Funk-Bissanzeiger-Set gekauft.
> ...



omnimc@ Hatte geschrieben das er neue rein gemacht hat


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger Set defekt???*

Wie gesagt, es ist nen NoName-Gerät...

Wenn man bei Ebay sucht, ist es dort zum Sofortkauf für 55,- Euro drin...


Wie auch immer, Funktion ist ja einwandfrei - nur dieses "krähen" zwischendurch... 

Ein Alarm-Signal für schwache Batterien beim Bissanzeiger selbst kann es nicht sein, oder?
Es hat dann aber auch keine Leuchtdiode gebrannt etc.

Habe diese nämlich noch nicht gewechselt, weil diese nichts ungewöhnliches von sich gaben!


----------

